# How do you know the battery is flat?



## LandyMan (17/12/14)

As Jane is my first Mec Mod, I am spoiled by the electronic mods telling me when the battery is flat. I don't want to endanger myself or my batteries with Jane going limp and I don't realise, so how do you veterans know when the battery is going flat, or is it something you learn over time?

Thanks né!


----------



## johan (17/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> As Jane is my first Mec Mod, I am spoiled by the electronic mods telling me when the battery is flat. I don't want to endanger myself or my batteries with Jane going limp and I don't realise, so how do you veterans know when the battery is going flat, or is it something you learn over time?
> 
> Thanks né!



All my batteries (fAW's & Efest's) I replace when my juice bottle is down halfway, thus half a juice bottle on the Grand - you will also notice round half a bottle that the flavor diminishes. My coil resistance varies between 0.6 and 0.9 Ohm.

Over the time I've measured the batteries as soon as I experience the diminishing in taste, and every time the battery (after half a bottle) measures between 3.80 and 3.83V.


----------



## BhavZ (17/12/14)

I don't own a reo as yet however with respect to mech mods in general there are 2 ways I can tell when my battery is near flat:

1) I tend to stick to a consistent ohm in RBA's and when using that I would carry a volt meter for the first cycle and determine how much juice I have gone through and that gives me an indication as to when the battery is near flat. e.g. I would consistent measure the battery until I reach the point where the battery is at 3.7V and measure how much juice I have left, so lets say with a kayfun when I measure the battery and it reads 3.7V and I have gone through half a tank then I know I get about half a tank when I need change the battery

2) This method requires time and experience with your device, but you will notice a diminishing of vape quality (i.e. vapour becomes less, flavour becomes less) then I know its time to change the battery

Hope that helps

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (17/12/14)

You should feel the vape become too weak for you. For me that usually is around 3.7V. It is highly unlikely that you will ever vape to the point of no return on a battery - the vape would be horrible. In time you will be able to match the battery life to the amount of juice you vape. Of course having a Doohickey helps.


----------



## Alex (17/12/14)

For me, the use of dielectric grease on the positive battery terminal once a week, prevents sparking which is an indicator of carbon deposits. 

When you feel like the battery is flat. Slide the door down and fire the mod, if you see sparking, there's your problem. (Easily seen in a dark room)


via iphone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (17/12/14)

Thanks guys, much appreciated. So I started this morning with a fresh battery and full bottle ... luckily I have the volt meter in the truck, so will check throughout the day and match up to the bottle level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> Thanks guys, much appreciated. So I started this morning with a fresh battery and full bottle ... luckily I have the volt meter in the truck, so will check throughout the day and match up to the bottle level.


About half a bottle is usually where it is at.....


----------



## zadiac (17/12/14)

When your juice taste starts to get muted and you don't get the hit you're used to, is also an indication.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (17/12/14)

So what is a the charge point. On the electronic devices it usually stops vaping after 3.2 volts, so I have been using the tester to check the mech every few puff and when I hit arround 3.2 normally 3.3 volts Ill drop it in the charger. Is this voltage to low?


----------



## BhavZ (17/12/14)

Arthster said:


> So what is a the charge point. On the electronic devices it usually stops vaping after 3.2 volts, so I have been using the tester to check the mech every few puff and when I hit arround 3.2 normally 3.3 volts Ill drop it in the charger. Is this voltage to low?


3.3v is quite fine (but not lower than that), its just that for some of us we notice a big degrade in vape quality after 3.7v

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (17/12/14)

zadiac said:


> When your juice taste starts to get muted and you don't get the hit you're used to, is also an indication.


The problem with relying on the flavour is that I am still trying to master squonking, so I get some odd flavours every now and again, so I'd rather rely on metering the battery until I know where the limits are.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arctus (17/12/14)

Gents, how many ml's of juice does the standard reo juice bottle hold?


----------



## BhavZ (17/12/14)

Arctus said:


> Gents, how many ml's of juice does the standard reo juice bottle hold?


Reo grand holds 6ml
Reo mini holds 3ml

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arctus (17/12/14)

Thanks, Johan mentioned the grand, so that's 3ml of juice on a battery.
Was curious to see how ml's of juice in the Reo compared to my Atlantis use, it appears to be about the same, one full tank, (2.5ml) and a bit, sometimes one and a half max before swapping batteries.


----------



## BhavZ (17/12/14)

Arctus said:


> Thanks, Johan mentioned the grand, so that's 3ml of juice on a battery.
> Was curious to see how ml's of juice in the Reo compared to my Atlantis use, it appears to be about the same, one full tank, (2.5ml) and a bit, sometimes one and a half max before swapping batteries.


All depends on what ohms you are running your reo build at. If it is 0.5ohms then you should expect roughly the same battery life as that with the Atlantis (the lost city has been found )


----------



## LandyMan (17/12/14)

Juice level as below, 0.7 ohm coil, voltage reading 4.04 V

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (17/12/14)

On a 0.7 ohm coil I get through a full bottle (5.5ml) and my 2500mah efest is around 3.6v.
Thats usually about the time for my drive home so I pop in a fresh battery and bottle and I'm set for the evening.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BillW (17/12/14)

I need a doohickey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LandyMan (17/12/14)

Checking now when I got home, half a bottle and it is on 3.94V .. I reckon I can go a full bottle with the 2500mAh eFest batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (17/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> Checking now when I got home, half a bottle and it is on 3.94V .. I reckon I can go a full bottle with the 2500mAh eFest batteries



Yes you can. I run a .43 ohm dual coil and I go through a whole bottle (Reo grand) easily before swapping batts. (on the efest 2500)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (17/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> Checking now when I got home, half a bottle and it is on 3.94V .. I reckon I can go a full bottle with the 2500mAh eFest batteries


Ah, good going....@Gazzacpt had you covered there. Thanks for your reports.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (17/12/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, good going....@Gazzacpt had you covered there. Thanks for your reports.


Yep, seems on par. There are so many threads with so much information, it is sometimes difficult to get a quick and simple answer. With all the new Reonauts, and those almost Reonauts as part of the latest group buy, I like to share my experiences for quick references, as all the info can be overwhelming.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (17/12/14)

Thanks @BhavZ, I think Im still vaping a little micky mouse to be noticing a major change in flavor. At the moment i can tell the vape gets less but the flavor stays up and ok for a really long time.


----------



## LandyMan (17/12/14)

Last check for the night. One or two squonks left in the bottle, battery is reading 3.65v. Perfect match between bottle and battery

Reactions: Like 5


----------

